# Windows 8.1 Firewall



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Is the Windows 8.1 Firewall pretty decent? Or should I install a different firewall?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Windows Firewalls have always been good, and I would think so is OS Windows 8.1.


----------

